# WTB: Carlisle Oar Extensions



## Danielseaney (Mar 12, 2021)

I have 2 blue ones I've never used and don't need. Send me a text with your address and I'll send you my pay pal info














$50 shipping included.

4064073138


----------



## Achilles Man (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks. I ended up ordering new shafts.


----------

